# Joke of the Day!



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Two dog owners are bragging to each other about how amazing their respective pets are. The first says "My dog is so clever that he waits by the front door every morning for the paperboy to deliver the paper, then brings it to me in the kitchen to read whie I eat breakfast." "I know", says the second. "My dog told me."


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL!!! 

Good one!


----------

